# Nolvadex rebound???



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

I have heard it mentioned on some other boards about a nolvadex rebound, which could lead to a gyno outbreak. Can someone clarify what a "Nolvadex rebound" is? and if i use Nolva during a cycle how much and how often? I mentioned yesterday in another post about my pecs being sore. I don't want to risk leaving it for gyno to form. I may be over-reacting, but I might not be. And if I use nolvadex will it have a possible chance of this "rebound affect"???Another question....once you use nolva for early gyno symtoms; do you need to use it for the entire cycle???? And will nolvadex put a "MAJOR" damper on growth of mucsle??? Hope to hear some feedback. Thanks.  

....I know, I know,....i am now realizing that even though I did ALOT of research, i still didn't do enough...


----------



## Clint1 (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd be interested to hear as well. Clint


----------



## thunderterd (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm not really sure either, but i will tell you that around week 4 of my current cycle, i got a sore right nip.  I used 80 mg nolva a day and it took 5 days to go away.  I have used 20 mg nolva eod since, now ending week 7 and no gyno symptoms and my gains are still through the roof.  I know everyone reacts different , but in my case, nolva throughout my cycle hasnt effected my gains.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 9, 2005)

stussy, you've been overreacting WAY too much since you started cycling......take it easy bro.......


----------



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure either, but i will tell you that around week 4 of my current cycle, i got a sore right nip.  I used 80 mg nolva a day and it took 5 days to go away.  I have used 20 mg nolva eod since, now ending week 7 and no gyno symptoms and my gains are still through the roof.  I know everyone reacts different , but in my case, nolva throughout my cycle hasnt effected my gains.



Did you have any side effects with Nolvadex?? I have some medication allergies but I checked with the pharmisisct and she said there would be no reaction...When should I be taking the Nolva???AM/PM ???


----------



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> stussy, you've been overreacting WAY too much since you started cycling......take it easy bro.......



Paranoia has set in ..........Not good bro.   I don't usually worry this much. i just have been under alot of other stress with other things (new job, newly married, etc) been a little high strung in the last few months. The last thing I need is to get gyno..   I think tommorow morning I will start with 40mg Nolva for 4 days and then continue with 20mg throughout my cycle...


----------



## thunderterd (Apr 9, 2005)

I had no sides.  However, since i started, as i stated before, my gains have been coming very hard, but, my body weight is where it was when i started my cycle.  
At first, i weighed 205, come week 4, 212.  down every week since.  I weighed yesterday at 206.  My bench is up 80 pounds, all around up.  I look a little more cut to myself.  I'm begining to think a test/deca cycle is a good cutting cycle when nolva is thrown in.   I think it is a result of the nolva, maybe.  Also, in an older post, i was complaining about appetite loss.  
I'm not sure if the nolva is responsible though.  So to answer your question:  i don't know.  sorry bro


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah Stussy you're probably just getting paranoid.  We've all been there, and panic sets in - just try to keep your cool and keep lifting/eating like there's no tomorrow bro.


----------



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks you guys. I will try and put it behind. The Phantom Gyno...LOL......or is it???j/k


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah bro my first 2 cycles I thought I felt gyno coming on, it was all paranoia.  I took a bunch of Nolva then stopped and it was a false alarm.  Haven't touched it except PCT ever since.


----------



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

one clarification i still need----what is the term nolvadex rebound mean to anyone?????


----------



## tee (Apr 9, 2005)

Nolvadex competitively binds to the estrogen receptors. With it bound, estrogen is blocked & cannot do anything. The "Rebound" you hear about is when it is discontinued, the estrogen that is floating around in your system can then bind to the receptors. I have never personally known this to happen to anyone, but I have heard  it can occur on the boards. If your nips star to itch when you stop, just start taking it again for a few more weeks.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 9, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I had no sides.  However, since i started, as i stated before, my gains have been coming very hard, but, my body weight is where it was when i started my cycle.
> At first, i weighed 205, come week 4, 212.  down every week since.  I weighed yesterday at 206.  My bench is up 80 pounds, all around up.  I look a little more cut to myself.  I'm begining to think a test/deca cycle is a good cutting cycle when nolva is thrown in.   I think it is a result of the nolva, maybe.  Also, in an older post, i was complaining about appetite loss.
> I'm not sure if the nolva is responsible though.  So to answer your question:  i don't know.  sorry bro


You are living proof that it is all about diet. You are seeing the results of replacing fat with muscle.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 9, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> one clarification i still need----what is the term nolvadex rebound mean to anyone?????


According to Mick Hart, 20mg is the MINIMUM effective dose for nolvadex.

There will be different views on whether it effects gains or not. Some articles claims it lowers IGF production. Others say it only reduces the amount of water you retain and boosts good cholesterol. You will just have to experiment your self, but if you can take the pressure, don't shoot until you see the whites of their eyes. What that means is some people panic at the thought of the coming onslaught and react too soon. They only waste their ammo.
If you can wait until you actually start seeing signs of gyno. You will know whether you are prone or not and you won't waste any nolva. If you start seeing actual (not made up in your head) symptoms, you will have plenty of time to prevent formation of gyno.
Estrogen rebound is a term coined to explain what can happen when estrogen levels have been heald a bay for long periods of time and then you finally quit taking them. 
What it fails to take into account is that by the time you quit taking your estrogen reducers/blockers your test levels should be back to normal or at least coming close. The excess estrogen would only be a problem where the test levels are also low. The combination of Clomid and Nolva or Proviron and Nolva for PCT can help eliminate this problem too.


----------



## stussy (Apr 9, 2005)

It's too late; started Nolva this morning. 30mg today. 50mg next 4 days. The reason 30mg today, just wanted to start lower to see if there would be any sides to taking Nolvadex. I will be getting Liquidex here in a few days, so i will take that throughout cycle, .25mg every 3rd-4th day.


----------



## thunderterd (Apr 10, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You are living proof that it is all about diet. You are seeing the results of replacing fat with muscle.




Yes.  That is why I am planning my next cycle, a cutting cycle to  still use test e for 12 weeks.   I am starting a new thread because i have a few questions.


----------

